# Is it illegal to carry adult passenger in the rear?!



## LH0121 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi guys, first post here.................I've just visited my local Audi dealer to look at the new TT 2.0T, beautiful and I would love one however the sales man has put a spanner in the works by saying that there is a height restriction for rear passengers, and that my eight year old girl will be uninsured when travelling in the back?? he is not sure of the legalities and whether or not it is in fact illegal to carry passengers over a certain height in the back, can anybody shed some light as the car had me very tempted?


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I would say he is talking a load of 'bo***cks. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God what a crap salesman :? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Tell his manager what he has said!

He won't be working there much longer :lol: :lol:

Total cr4p!!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

But why would he say that? He's a salesman. He should be saying, "Yeh, no problem, loads of room. You never guess who I had back there last week".

I wonder whether he has mixed things up with the latest codswallop legislation coming out of Europe, requiring booster seats for anyone under 6 foot - or something like that (sorry, I'm an Audi salesman :lol: ).


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

wow i bet that guy makes plenty of sales!

sounds like a load of crap to me
why would any car maker produce a car that u can't sit adults in the back? or anyone over the age of 8? idiocy


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm planning to chauffeur midgets around in my backseat.  However, there aren't any height restrictions that I know of.


----------



## LH0121 (Oct 14, 2006)

Good news then, He said that it was his duty to inform people before they made a purchase as customers would not be very happy to find out after the purchase! Not the best sales pitch I have ever heard to be honest, but the car sales itself, which is probably very lucky.

Would this have come from Audi's insurance brokers?? seems very strange that he would tell me that if he had no instruction to?


----------



## LH0121 (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh I also mentioned that I very occasionally would seat adults in the back.......and he said he wasn't sure if this was legal or not. He couldn't have mixed that up with the requirements for booster seats surely???


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

What total nonsense! Sounds like a salesman talking for the sake of talking and not knowing anything to talk about! Prat.

Adults can fit in the back for short journeys as long as they are not too tall. I normally ask the short adult females to get in the back and ask them to take off their shoes first......and then their tops....and then their skirts...... :lol:

Jesting aside, small adults and children are fine for short journeys and ignore that salesman!

Donald


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the tallest you can be and fit comforably in the rear?

A few serious repsonses would be appreciatted !


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Philr said:


> What is the tallest you can be and fit comforably in the rear?
> 
> A few serious repsonses would be appreciatted !


My 5ft10-11 salesam went in the back for a good 45 minutes


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

not like ur salesman is going to complain tho!


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

LH0121 said:


> Hi guys, first post here.................I've just visited my local Audi dealer to look at the new TT 2.0T, beautiful and I would love one however the sales man has put a spanner in the works by saying that there is a height restriction for rear passengers, and that my eight year old girl will be uninsured when travelling in the back?? he is not sure of the legalities and whether or not it is in fact illegal to carry passengers over a certain height in the back, can anybody shed some light as the car had me very tempted?


Maybe he was getting confused with the new children requirements for under 12s. I'm not sure the larger child seats will legally fit in the back of the new TT so you wouldn't legally be allowed to carry children.

Anyone know more on this?

Edit
===

It seems small rear seat may only be designed with smaller people in mind. Below are the regulation numbers involved.

14. What about rear facing seats in the back of estate cars, or small seats with forward facing seats in sports cars?

Some estate cars have rear facing seats in the luggage compartment for use by children, and some 2 + 2 sports cars or convertibles have small rear seats. Child seats/boosters to the required UN ECE Regulation 44.03 type approval must be used on these seats. However, it may be that such seats are certified to UN ECE 44.03 type approval standards which means that they are in effect type-approved child seats/booster seats themselves and therefore a separate child seat/booster would not be needed. If a seat complies with the type-approval standard, it will have an "E" label, with "44.03" or ".03" and the weight range of the child for which it is designed. You may need to check with the car handbook, or the vehicle manufacturer, whether the seat is so approved.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

it may be the same as the MKI, there is either a sticker or note in the handbook giving a max hight for rear seat occupancy :?


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: I can see why it's illegal, it's too cruel, :lol: if they sit in the back seats for a long journey, probably won't survive or with serious backache


----------



## LH0121 (Oct 14, 2006)

Johnwx said:


> it may be the same as the MKI, there is either a sticker or note in the handbook giving a max hight for rear seat occupancy :?


This may be it? what is the height stipulated? and does it mention insurance issues?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Wiplash issues may be it. There are no headrests in the rear, or any real way to prevent wiplash - other than headbutting the rear hatch.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's just a case of watching your head when the tailgate closes I suspect in both the mk1 and the same probably applies to the mk2 :wink: . Mr salesman just didn't explain it properly :wink: . But it was a 'he' if it was a 'she', she would have sold you the car by now  :wink: :-*


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Is it illegal to have sexual activities in a TT with 100 MPH, on the front seats? Maybe you cas ask this dealer also ??
I'm curious...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I'm curious...


Bi? :wink:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious...
> ...


You're insatiable, Leg :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MikeyG said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


And how do you know that


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Well only weeks ago it was Ttej...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Merely a jest on this occasion, hes Dutch aint he, remember the Fast Show, lol ;-)

Anyhoo, im off down south now (I really am gonna set off) so u have at least 24 hours of peace :wink:


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

The manual says:
* The rear seat is only suitable for persons up to 1.50m
* The distance between the occupant's head and the rear window must be at least 2.5cm when sitting upright in the rear seat - otherwise serious head injuries could be caused when closing the boot lid or in the event of an accident.

No information on legality.


----------



## HubertK (Mar 30, 2015)

I think the sales man is acctualy right as there is a sticker on every TT inside the door jamb stating the maximum height of a passanger. This means that insurance company would probalby not pay out if someone crashed in the back of you and hurt your rear passanger.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

I agree: The salesman was being very sensible and responsible. He should be promoted so that he can serve as an example to others. There are too many salesmen who will say anything at all to sell a car.

He answered a question that was asked, and gave the only answer that is accurate.

Had the buyer bought the car on the basis of having been told that the carriage of fully-grown adults in the rear was permissible, and then there had been an accident, the salesman's company would have found itself liable for a substantial proportion of any damages awarded (and this can run into £millions)

Regulation 40A of the Road Traffic Act 1988 introduced by the Road Traffic Act 1991 says:
A Person is guilty of an offence if he uses, or causes or permits another to use, a motor vehicle or trailer on a road when:
a) the condition of the motor vehicle or trailer, or of its accessories or equipment, or
b) the purpose for which it is used, or
c) the number of passengers carried by it, or the manner in which they are carried, or
d) the weight, position or distribution of its load, or the manner in which it is secured,
is such that the use of the motor vehicle or trailer involves a danger of injury to any person.[A1]

Regulation 100 of the Road Vehicles (Construction & Use) Regulations 1986 (SI 1986 No. 1078)
may apply.

This requires of a motor vehicle, and all its parts and accessories;
1.	the number of passengers carried, and the manner in which any passengers are carried in 
2.	or on a vehicle; and 
3.	the weight, distribution, packing and adjustment of the load of a vehicle, 
4.	to be at all times such that no danger is caused, or is likely to be caused, to any person in or on a vehicle or on a road.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

This thread is 10 years old! Anniversary update?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For a roadster, I'm pretty sure it's illegal. Then again, a little duct tape works great to keep them quiet back there. I'm not saying I've done that but I'm not saying I haven't. I think you know what I'm saying. :twisted:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> For a roadster, I'm pretty sure it's illegal. Then again, a little duct tape works great to keep them quiet back there. I'm not saying I've done that but I'm not saying I haven't. I think you know what I'm saying. :twisted:


 :lol:


----------

